
How augmented reality will put people back to work - amitt
https://medium.com/@amitt/how-augmented-reality-will-put-people-back-to-work-31f8bff10d53
======
WalterSear
You know what else delivers just in time information? Websites.

The idea that putting a glorified 3d video instruction manual in front of an
untrained person is going to be magnitudes better than simply having them
trained by someone else is laughable. Moreover, if the job is so easy to do,
and instructions have been specified so well already, a robot will be better
at the job.

People hem and haw and struggle to find benefit in AR, because they want AR to
fit into their own paradigms of business timelines and profitability. They
can't find them, because effective AR at scale doesn't exist, won't exist for
a while - too long for said business timelines.

Moreover, the idea of having people guided through menial low-skill jobs by
parasitical machines they carry around telling them want to do next and
controlling what they see is pretty much the definition of a dystopian
nightmare.

